# milling cherry



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

I am heading up to my mother's property next weekend to mill some cherry that has been recently felled. Never messed with cherry. Anyone have some tips to pass along? How does it dry? Split prone? Can I dead stack it for a few days til I can get it back home? Thanks for any advice you could give.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

PSDkevin said:


> How does it dry?
> Split prone?
> Can I dead stack it for a few days til I can get it back home?


Very easy, similar to walnut (if you have messed with that) One thing I have found is smaller logs can have stress in them and want to cup/bow. Kinda sucks but I usually mill small (say under 16'' diameter) logs oversize, like 5/4 to make sure I get skip planed 4/4. If you plan on milling thick anyway you should have less problems. I rarely have issues with larger cherry moving after milling and I mill them wide.

Not if you seal the ends 

I forgot where you live (or I guess don't know where you are milling at your moms) But here the weather has really cooled off. In cool weather dead stacking for a couple days would not be a problem. In warm weather it's always best to sticker asap, but cherry is pretty forgiving so in a pinch I would not worry too much.


.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Darren. I live in Missouri and mom's property is in Tennessee. So yeah getting a little cold here too. I have worked with a tiny bit of walnut it split like hell cause i didnt get to the ends fast enough. If you get a tree thats been down for a bit do you cut the ends fresh then seal?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

PSDkevin said:


> If you get a tree thats been down for a bit do you cut the ends fresh then seal?


:yes: Always



.


----------

